# Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride....



## RCfootball87 (Mar 10, 2004)

The other day I was complaining about the Ephedra ban and a guy from the supplement shop told me to take a look at a box of Claritin.  Turns out that most nasal decongestants that are non-drowsy contain 30mg per tablet of Pseudoephedrine. I found a generic product sitting on the shelf that was nothing but 30 mg pseudoephedrine in each tablet, and no other chemicals.  Now I'm aware that the prefix "pseudo" can sometimes mean "false", like in pseudonym, but is there any chance that this would produce effects similar to ephedrine if taken in the proper doses?  You can obviously still buy aspirin and caffeine pills so if this stuff was half decent I could run a kind of E/C/A stack.  Anyone know?


----------



## Monolith (Mar 10, 2004)

Ephedrine and pseudoephedrine are similar, but not really similar enough to substitute into an ECA stack.

Ephedrine will dilate your bronchial passages and raise your body temp (and metabolic rate) more than pseudoephedrine.  Pseudoephedrine, however, is more effective than ephedrine as a decongestant (hence it's in claritin).

Your best bet is to just buy Ephedrine HCL (which isnt banned).


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Ephedrine and pseudoephedrine are similar, but not really similar enough to substitute into an ECA stack.
> 
> Ephedrine will dilate your bronchial passages and raise your body temp (and metabolic rate) more than pseudoephedrine.  Pseudoephedrine, however, is more effective than ephedrine as a decongestant (hence it's in claritin).
> ...


Do all the supplement shops sell HCL? I'm not worried about losing fat at all, I'm just looking for something to take preworkout/pregame.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> Do all the supplement shops sell HCL? I'm not worried about losing fat at all, I'm just looking for something to take preworkout/pregame.



I'm not sure if they all will... you'll have to go in and check.  Local shops probably will, but i dont think any of the major chains carry ephedra anymore... let alone ephedrine.

It's still for sale all over the internet, too.  Mike @ 1fast has a good price on it.  60 25mg tabs for $7.

http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=50


----------



## plouffe (Mar 11, 2004)

Bronc Aid - Differnet Ashma products contain Ephedrine HCL.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> I'm not sure if they all will... you'll have to go in and check.  Local shops probably will, but i dont think any of the major chains carry ephedra anymore... let alone ephedrine.
> 
> It's still for sale all over the internet, too.  Mike @ 1fast has a good price on it.  60 25mg tabs for $7.
> ...


Well online won't work eithr though because I live in Illinois, and the bastards banned it here before it was banned on a federal level.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> Well online won't work eithr though because I live in Illinois, and the bastards banned it here before it was banned on a federal level.



Are you sure?

The FDA ban on ephedra doesnt affect ephedrine HCL because it's being sold as a bronchodilator - not as a supplement.  The FDA ban basically just bans the marketing of ephedra/ephedrine as a weightloss supplement.  You should check into your state's laws a little further, it's likely ephedrine HCL hasnt been banned.

Even if it has, i've heard Mike is superb at packing stuff in nondescript packaging.  For $7, it's worth a try.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Mar 11, 2004)

don't use ephedrine for preworkout... There are TONS of better things than ephedrine, especially health wise for a good preworkout burst...

www.blackstarlabs.com Sells a product called GO... it's AWESOME for preworkout... gets me all pumped up...

VPX sells a product called redline which is also very good for a preworkout burst...

Ephedrine HCL won't give you a big energy burst.. it will just make you feel like your head is in the clouds and you will sweat alot while working out... I never noticed a significant energy boost from it...


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 11, 2004)

Any other preworkout suggestions


----------



## ZECH (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> don't use ephedrine for preworkout... There are TONS of better things than ephedrine, especially health wise for a good preworkout burst...
> 
> www.blackstarlabs.com Sells a product called GO... it's AWESOME for preworkout... gets me all pumped up...
> ...


Not entirely true. The products you mentioned are good. But ephedrine is stronger than ephedra. So people who like ephedra should like ephedrine.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> don't use ephedrine for preworkout... There are TONS of better things than ephedrine, especially health wise for a good preworkout burst...
> 
> www.blackstarlabs.com Sells a product called GO... it's AWESOME for preworkout... gets me all pumped up...
> ...



Really?  You didnt notice anything from taking eHCL pre w/o?  How much were you taking?  Were you taking anything else with it?

I've always gotten a nice kick with it.

As for GO, yeah, ive heard nothing but awesome reviews for it.  I havent taken it, but from the ingredients in it (which ive taken), i imagine the effects are more of "mental clarity" and concentration than the buzz effect ephedrine gives you.

Of course, GO also costs $20 for a 3 week supply...


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Mar 11, 2004)

Go is a bit pricey...

DG... the thing is, most supps that contain ephedra, also contain a SLEW of other stimulants... so it's really hard to say that ephedra is 100% responsible for the energy... On the contrary, Ephedrine HCL is pure... nothing else is added.... so you become more dependant on the ephedrine to give you the effects you want... so just because you liked ephedra... doesn't mean you will get the same effects or better from Ephedrine HCL...

The energy boosting effects only last a few days for me, then I feel nothing... but for fat burning, the HCL rules... best supp i ever used...


----------



## ZECH (Mar 11, 2004)

Most of it is just plant alkaloids.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> Go is a bit pricey...
> 
> DG... the thing is, most supps that contain ephedra, also contain a SLEW of other stimulants... so it's really hard to say that ephedra is 100% responsible for the energy... On the contrary, Ephedrine HCL is pure... nothing else is added.... so you become more dependant on the ephedrine to give you the effects you want... so just because you liked ephedra... doesn't mean you will get the same effects or better from Ephedrine HCL...
> ...



Actually, GO is subject to the same thing.  If you use it daily it will begin to lose its effect.  At least, thats what some of the feedback has said.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Mar 11, 2004)

Very true monolith... the first week on that stuff was sweet... but the second week was much lower noticable effect... I still have like 5 days worth just sitting in my pantry for whenever I might need it...


----------



## Monolith (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> Very true monolith... the first week on that stuff was sweet... but the second week was much lower noticable effect... I still have like 5 days worth just sitting in my pantry for whenever I might need it...



Have you tried cycling it?  Or increasing the dose?


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Are you sure?
> 
> The FDA ban on ephedra doesnt affect ephedrine HCL because it's being sold as a bronchodilator - not as a supplement.  The FDA ban basically just bans the marketing of ephedra/ephedrine as a weightloss supplement.  You should check into your state's laws a little further, it's likely ephedrine HCL hasnt been banned.
> ...


Yeah I was saying they banend ephedra in Illinois, I don't know about Ephedrine HCL.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Are you sure?
> 
> The FDA ban on ephedra doesnt affect ephedrine HCL because it's being sold as a bronchodilator - not as a supplement.  The FDA ban basically just bans the marketing of ephedra/ephedrine as a weightloss supplement.  You should check into your state's laws a little further, it's likely ephedrine HCL hasnt been banned.


Well is there a difference between pseudoephedrine HCL and just plain Ephedrine HCL cause I looked at the back of the package and it says pseudoephedrine HCl 30 mg.  Is it an entirely different compound?


----------



## Monolith (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> Well is there a difference between pseudoephedrine HCL and just plain Ephedrine HCL cause I looked at the back of the package and it says pseudoephedrine HCl 30 mg.  Is it an entirely different compound?



I'm really not sure of the chemical specifics and what makes them different.

This link might help:

http://yarchive.net/med/ephedrine.html


----------

